# 112 idea...perhaps



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Was thinking of Having a single predator style cichlid such as a Jaguar, or a Cuban or something with a pair of cons and an EBJD. Obviously i'd provide quite a few hidey spaces for the Cons and te Jack,

Thoughts, suggestions, Experiences?

Thanks


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Kind of a waste of money putting an EBJD in the tank with a killer... But sure, keep it supplied with convicts why not


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Is there anything else that could go with the Jag? I'm not desperate for a tankmate but i'd like to kno what my options are  I'd have the Cons breeding and also be breeding guppies as live food for the Jag and my GFs pufferfish.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

What are the dimentions of the tank?
Is it a male or female jag?
How big is the jag now?


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Tank will be 5ftX24"x18"

I'd prefer a male Jag as they get bigger(i THINK). And i'd probably be getting teh Jag at around the 4-6" mark as thats the size i regularly see at my LFS.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, at that size you might have trouble introducing tank mates... My suggestion would be to get your colony of convicts rolling first, then get the jag... This way they'll be established and ready for a bruiser...


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Yup, my plan is to get maybe 10 cons and let pairs form, keep the most attractive pair, let them spawn once or twice then add the Jag a while after that. I did a little research on Jags and Didnt get any kind of info on what kind of environment they like. Lots of rocks for cover? They need places to hide or are they brazen enough to stay out in the open?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

They wouldn't mind a cave or two. but when you make cave for them they want to claim everything as theirs LOL


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Those are gonna have to be some BIG caves then hehe. Would they prefer caves on the bottom or midway/at the top of the tank? I may build up one side of the tank quite high and have a multi-layered cave system type thing going on 

Edit: I just remembered that my Syno will outgrow the tank hes in too. Would he be alright along with the cons and the jag if provided with ample hiding space?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

It's too hard to tell really... it depends on if the jag is nuts or not... You'll know better once you've had him for a while... Every one is different...


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Another idea i just came up with.....(really am in the thinking chair this evening)

When i kept cons before i used corner pieces of guttering covered in gravel and they loved spawning in them. Also the Synodontis i kept with them enjoyed dashing between them.

If i built up one side with wood and slate and made a large cave network system type thing and then made a load of the gravel covered guttering caves, the whole bottom of the tank could be littered with camouflaged caves, thus giving the cons and catfish plenty of room to escape the Jag when/if it goes insane.

When i kept the cons they were the bravest/most aggressive fish in the tank and were too big for the other fish to eat. So they had no trouble getting to the surface to feed. With a crazy jag that might be a problem. Would cons do alright on an almost entirely sinking diet? Also whats the growth rate of the cons like compared to the Jags? Will the Jag outgrow the cons and start seeing them as food quickly or do they grow slow enough for the cons to always be 'too big' to eat?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Again, to be safe, give your cons a while to grow and establish themselves before introducing the jag. As for the floor of caves... Sounds good but it'll be hard to clean don't you think?


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

They're actually very easy to clean. They're only lightweight so easy to lift up and hover under


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Well then go fo it! Just post some pictures when it's all set up


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

I just got myself a lovely pair of young green severyums. They're small now and wont get to adult size for quite a while. I was wondering if 2 severums would work with a Jag and a pair of Cons in a tank this size?

Obviously i'd do the same with the sevs as i would the Cons. Allow them to settle first before adding the Cons and the Jag.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

No. Sevs and a Jag will not work together.

....Bill


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

****. Then i was misinformed by my usually spot on LFS. They said as long as the sevs were close to full grown and the jag was introduced as small as possible they would work. Dammit 

Well, this throws a whole new light on things and seeing as i already HAVE the severums i will work around them instead. New plan for a 112gal:

Pair of Convicts,
Pair of Severums,
1 JD/EBJD (depending on what i can get)
and for the big fish i was thinking of maybe an oscar?

I do really want something big and full of character in there. Oscar is all i can really come up with. Totally open to Suggestions though.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Thing is.. do you really want to wait a few years until the severums are full grown to get your centerpiece fish?


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Yup, that suits me fine. I'll be buying the oscar and the Jack quite young too


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Get the oscar fisrt, young ones are fragile...


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

The plan is as follows:

I already HAVE the Severums and the Syno. so they'll be going in first,
Then the oscar which i will leave untill its at least 6" before adding any more fish
Then the Convicts, theres a few nice looking grown on ones at the LFS so i can get away with buying a pair,
Then the JD/EBJD. leaving it till last as its probably gonna be the most aggressive thing in the tank.

The Oscar is subject to change though. If i see something else thats big, full of character and NOT gonna turn into Charlie Manson then i might go for that instead.

I might then add some dithers, something large bodies like silver dollars or maybe a few Bala sharks.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

a pair of severums cons, and a jack with dithers sounds well stocked to me without the oscar. i only have 1 severum in my 5 footer with the only other larger fish being a geo brasiliensis and the tank looks full enough to me...


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

I'd rather drop the Jack than the Oscar. I desperately want a big Wet pet.

Anyone care to suggest other dithers to go with his mix? Other than Dollars and Sharks?


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Perhaps rainbowfish? They get kinda big, perhaps too big for an oscar to eat?

Theres a small posibility that i may be able to house the severums in their own tank and still get the Jag (Which ROCKs for me)

Would a school of sharks/dollars survive with a jag? I know they're psycho-killers but Sharks are fast and from what i've seen the dollars arent exactly slow.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

What kind of "sharks" ?


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

I was thinking a small shoal of Bala sharks


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Bala sharks get a foot  and they're hyper when they get older...


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Thats true.

So you's recommend against the Bala sharks then? Or if not, how many would be a good idea?

If the sharks are a no no then i think i'd probably go with maybe 10-12 dollars.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Go with the dollars... you'll have em for 15 years! I've got one here that's over 13


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Awesome! Think 10 is a good number for a tank that size with a jag?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Six maybe..


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Hmmm only 6? I guess they do get kidna big too. So stocking would be:

1 Pair of Cons,
1 Jaguar Cichlid,
1 Syncifiller(sp?)
6 Silver dollars

Is there anything else that might mix well in the 112gal?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I think you're good, and this is a stock list you can add all at once!


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Due to availability of course hehe.

We're getting the convicts soon. and keeping them in a smaller tank. The Cat we already have but iw ant to put that in after the cons. maybe a week or 2 after to let the cons set up territory and settle. Then the cat goes in along with the Dollars. The jag will be going in on his own, last, and at a young age so he doesn't immediately spaz out and slaughter everything


----------

